# Rifle River Car Spotting



## Mbennie (Jun 24, 2005)

Does anyone have information for car spotting on the Rifle?

Thanks


----------



## loomisfun (Sep 22, 2003)

I am not familiar with any spotters but would be interested in that myself. I will say that I have parked at a well used bridge crossing for many years now and have had my vehicle "egged" 90% of the time. It would be nice to have a spotter for that location to avoid that.


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

I am ignorant. I do not know what car spotting is...


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

if you are looking to launch a boat and have your trailer waiting for you, you are sol on the rifle. if you are just gonna be doing an extended wade down or upstream though thats another scenario.

i dont know about this time of year, but if whites, the boy scouts, or even the livery at the gas station on rose city rd. are still operating i would think they could pick you up if you are at one of the take out or drop off locations they have. of course you would have to be there when others are either being dropped off or picked up. they arent going to do it unless they can make money. they might even load your canoe on their trailer if thats what you are using.

again, i doubt any of those places would take your car to another location. futhermore, your car would have to be on the way back to where they are going. again, i doubt they will be driving much out of the way for you.


----------



## Mbennie (Jun 24, 2005)

??????? - not sure where you went with that reply. Of course I would like this service for free? Why would anyone need to make money? What difference would it be if you floated or went for an exteded wade? Thanks for the reply.


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

mbennie i sent you a pm


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

check with some of the local bait shops in the area you'll be in. I would think for a little business and maybe 5 bucks they'd do it for you. If not, they might know someone that would.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Good luck finding someone that will do it, unless you know someone that lives up there...*


----------

